# (Solved) Real Player - Won't Install



## Geofster (Dec 13, 2000)

I have had problems installing Real Player. It's not just the latest version (ver. 8), I am unable to install previous versions as well. When it goes through the installation, it locks up while trying to install the files. I've tried over and over to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeerLover (Dec 24, 2000)

Are you using a older version of Netscape or Internet Explorer? That could be a problem.

Did you try downloading it to your Zip Drive frist? A Zip Drive is highly recommended, but CD-RW's got cheaper...

------------------
Keep it Cold...


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

If you can download the Real Player program to your hard disk, do so and then shut down everything, screen savers, programs except Systray and Explorer for Task Manager, and all other programs from Msconfig>Startup tab except systray and explorer. Shut down you Antivirus program etc... You want a base running machine. If there are any previous parts of Real Player any where, remove them. Hold your breath and cross your fingers and start the install. Only look at it from the cornor of you eye. IF it installs correctly, place a piece of miseltoe over it and plant a big one on it.

[This message has been edited by Paul Nagel (edited 12-24-2000).]


----------



## Geofster (Dec 13, 2000)

Hi Paul. I tried everything you suggest (including closing my eyes and barely peeking at the monitor, but it dodn't work). I've checked out Real Audio's website and done some deletion of files and even some edits to my registry. Still to no avail. Are there any regedits I need to do that anyone knows of, or does anyone else have any solutions? I'd really like to listen to some audio on my system.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I guess you can try and use Regedit and do a search for realplayer. Make sure you have uninstalled any refference to real player on the system. Make a backup of your registry and if you find entries for realplayer in the registry, delete them. I am not very comfortable editing the registry, but have done several sucessful edit with extreem caution. I am hoping the by responding, the post will be noticed by someone with a better knowledge of regestry editing than i have and give specific instructions. Just curious if your computer locks up with any other program. Even if it does not, try going to your display settings and on the Advanced page, lower your hardware acceleration down to the bottom setting(none) just to see if it will run without a lockup.

[This message has been edited by Paul Nagel (edited 12-27-2000).]


----------



## Geofster (Dec 13, 2000)

I don't seem to be having any other consistent problems with my computer locking up. Occasionally, Internet Explorer will shut down. Everything else I try to install seems to install fine with no locking up. I am a bit nervous to go into regedit and remove all real player refrences. Might that cause any additional problems?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

When deleting Registry entries, there is alway the chance of unexpected results. The following is a page at the MS site on backing up the Registry. Make sure you do it first and know how to restore the old one if something does happen.
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q132/3/32.asp


----------



## Geofster (Dec 13, 2000)

I don't believe it! I JUST DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I deleted every mention of real audio and real player and real jukebox from my registry (after saving it first, of course). I rebooted and attempted to reinstall RealPlayer 8 (Basic). Like you said before, I only peeked at the computer screen as it went, but it actually installed and now I can listen to sound. It's a miracle. Thanks for your help and support, Paul. We can consider this thread closed. Hopefully it can help someone else in the future.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Glad we could help.


----------

